# Chicago's new gun law



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm not posting this to start some huge debate, but just found this to be a sad step against the 2nd Amendment.

http://www.comcast.net/articles/news-ge ... .Gun.Laws/


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

*"The vote comes just four days after the high court ruled Americans have the right to have handguns anywhere for self-defense* - a ruling that makes the city's 28-year-old ban on such weapons unenforceable."

I wonder what part of "anywhere" the council didnt understand?

"There's just too much killing going on (and) we need protection," said Mary Fitts, a retiree who came from her home on the South Side to watch the vote. "You can't even sit on your front porch."

How does preventing citizens from leaving their homes with a weapon do anything to "protect" them.

"Others, like Senesceria Craig, wondered how much good it would do. "They're not going to abide by it," she said of criminals, pointing out that her 20-year-old daughter was shot and killed with a handgun in 1992, 10 years after the city's ban went into effect."

At least there is one person in the big windy that understands criminals don't care what the law says!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

The other points that the article makes at the end make the rule just so insane to me that I dont know how the courts could just let this slide:

"The ordinance also:

_ Limits the number of handguns residents can register to one per month and prohibits residents from having more than one handgun in operating order at any given time.

_ Requires residents in homes with children to keep handguns in lock boxes or equipped with trigger locks and requires residents convicted of a gun offense to register with the police department, much as sex offenders are now required to do.

_ Prohibits people from owning a gun if they were convicted of a violent crime, domestic violence or two or more convictions for driving under the influence of alcohol or drugs.

_ Requires prospective gun owners to be fingerprinted, take a four-hour class and one-hour training at a gun range.

_ Calls for the police department to maintain a registry of every registered handgun owner in the city, with the names and addresses to be made available to police officers, firefighters and other emergency responders.

Those who have handguns, illegal under the ban, would have 90 days from the day the ordinance is enacted to register those weapons.

Residents convicted of violating the ordinance face a fine of up to $5,000 and be locked up for as long as 90 days for a first offense, and a fine of up to $10,000 and as long as six months behind bars for subsequent convictions."


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as I can tell, they did this in an effort to step things up before the SC could challenge their current laws, with the anticipation that when this new law is challenged, it will be brought back to what they consider an "acceptable" compromise. Of course the rest of us can all see its a load of horse crap. I really hope they challenge the new law and dash it to pieces.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

This law looks shiddy. I hope Utah passes the proposed law making concealed carry legal without a permit.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

lehi said:


> This law looks shiddy. I hope Utah passes the proposed law making concealed carry legal without a permit.


Whaaaaat? I haven't heard about this law...


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> lehi said:
> 
> 
> > This law looks shiddy. I hope Utah passes the proposed law making concealed carry legal without a permit.
> ...


Saw it on KSL a few days ago. I don't know if it is even going to attempt to go through. They want to follow in the footsteps of Alaska and Arizona, where it is legal to do so without a CC permit.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/home/49849 ... t.html.csp


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The proposed City of Chicago new handgun ordinance also prohibits handgun sales to individuals 18 thru 20 years old.

Wow, you can vote, go to war, run a household, hold an Illinois FOID (Firearm Owners Identification) card, but you can't possess a handgun if under 21 in the City of Chicago? Good grief!

And gun stores will still be outlawed; again, it makes no sense. Geographically, the city of Chicago is a small area, but the population is huge. There are plenty of gun shops just a short distance away from the city limits.

I'm curious to see how this one plays out. Although Mayor Daley may set his own course, my take is that the city council is following it's constituents feelings. Many citizens in the Windy city are anti-handgun....and many keep one loaded by the bedpost no matter what the laws says.

Illinois alone has a rich handgun history. Some big handgun manufactures reside there and the late-season whitetail handgun deer hunt is very popular.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Its fascinating to me to see how polarized the nation is becoming on the right to bear arms. I understand that each area of the country has it's own unique issues like gang crime and so on. And I recognize some needs that these areas have, but it seems that some are so fearful that they take to the extreme of banning / severely limiting possession without consideration to the 2nd Amendment.

But then states like our own are going to the extreme opposite. I wonder if we will ever reach a common ground on the subject as a nation? (Doesnt seem too United to me anymore)


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

Want more info on what happens with your gun rights? Listen to Armed American Radio, Sunday afternoon on A.M. 570 I think it starts at 6:00 P.M.


----------

